# Prolapsed Anus



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

I just lost a young presumably female festivum that had a prolapsed anus/vent and now I notice that I have a female bolivian ram with the same condition. They both appeared fine in every other way, but the festivum perished within a few weeks and I fear the ram is heading down the same path. Is this caused by a parasite? bacteria? virus? Is there a viable treatment and if not is this condition contagious...because if it is then 6 other rams a couple cutteri and cory cats have all been exposed. The festivum used to be in this tank till I put them in their own 75. I need help!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any sign of worms protruding from the anus?
For now perform a partial water change, dose epsom salts, 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Dissolve in water and add gradually. Don't feed the tank for 48 hours.
Watch for any fuzzy growth or redness (infection).


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

There were some thread like transparent tissue protruding from the festivum now that you mention it. Is that worms? I thought it was just tissue from the fish's anus.  :-?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering about callamanus worms, although they're usually reddish. You can google callamanus for more images.
Keep an eye on the ram during bowel movements (if there are any).


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

that's gross ... I haven't seen anything like that protruding from her anus and if I did I would probably euthanize her before others got it. Gross!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It's treatable, much like treating a cat or dog for worms, albeit more difficult, they can be very resistant to medication.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

nothing red protruding and she is very skinny and at times swims erratically. She does eat however and I did see poop coming out of her. I don't know if she'll make it or not, but Iwill give the epsom salts a go and see if it helps. Diet is mainly frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp as well as some freeze dried foods.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

She's dead


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. 



> Diet is mainly frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp as well as some freeze dried foods.


I wonder if this is part of the larger problem. That's a very rich diet, and with other fish having similar problems I would stop feeding this mix immediately. For many fish, the foods you listed are only given as treats or supplements, not as the base of the diet.

My suggestion would be to stop feeding for at least three days, and let the Epsom salt do it's trick. In addition, do a few larger (50%) water changes, and add back in the Epsom salt at 1TBS per 5 gallons for the replaced water. After three days of no food and at least two water changes, feed with a high quality flake or pellet, only as much as the fish can consume in 30 seconds. After you've established that routine and all looks well, then perhaps add back in the the other foods as an occasional supplement.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

I wondered about that myself. They are not fond of pellets and flakes are ignored. I have 16 tanks and they all eat that way, I have tons of breeding going on...must be the rich diet  I'll give it a shot and see how it goes. Feeding that much frozen food every day is very expensive so I would welcome a break in the cost of food. Any recommendations on brand? I don't have any tank busters all are small to medium sized...the biggest being a 6" male cutteri.

Thanks for all your help.

Bruce


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Bruce. Hopefully cutting back on the frozen foods will help with the others.
I recommend New Life Spectrum foods.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Fish will eat flakes and pellets when they are hungry enough. After three days with no food, I bet you'll see them go for what ever brand you decide. If they are still picky, wait another 24 hours. I would use caution when fasting fry tanks- baby fish don't have the energy reserves to go for weeks without food like their parents do.

I use NLS pellets, but there are several high quality foods with krill, salmon or other good proteins as the first ingredients. (I avoid anything with land-based proteins like blood, corn, rice, wheat, etc). I recently picked up some Dainichi, in the past have had good results from Omega One, and Ocean Nutrition has gotten good reviews although I haven't tried it myself.

I think those rich foods are okay when used infrequently and in small quantities- it may take some trial and error to find a balance with your fish between digestive and reproductive vigor.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

what about freeze dried foods instead of flakes and pellets? The protein is quite high and they will eat most of the fd foods I offer.

p.s I have no intention of switching the baby fish from what they are eating now. They couldn't go for days without food.

I will give the other pellets/flakes a try.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Rylo (8 mo ago)

This is the second time this swollen anal thing has happened to my fish . About a year apart and only 1 out of 8 had the problem . I truly believe it's the ****ty dry pellet food . Quality control isn't there and **** drops into the food during processing and then the fish eat it . It's not much , but enough to clog up your fish and cause them to **** out their intensities . And I'm talking about good pellets or the algea discs . My water is optimum ,ph is perfect , plenty of air and it only effects 1 fish . I have had fish tanks for over 40 years and only in the last 5 years has this happened . I don't see away around it but I put cichlid salts in my tank and the fish is still alive .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

What specific pellets are you talking about? I've never had this.


----------

